# A poll of thanks should there be a thank you button or not



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Do you think its a good idea for admin to reinstate a thank you button ,

Not the counter one,(which was accused of massaging egos etc) but a genuine THANK YOU button or a smiley icon saying the same

Simples YES or NO


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gadzooks David, you might be onto a winner there:surprise:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've voted "yes" because it's better than nothing.

To be honest I'd much rather someone posted a "Thank you" note than just pressed a button if they found a post useful.
If they can be bothered to take the time to raise a query they should take the time to write a quick thank you.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

autostratus said:


> I've voted "yes" because it's better than nothing.
> 
> To be honest I'd much rather someone posted a "Thank you" note than just pressed a button if they found a post useful.
> If they can be bothered to take the time to raise a query they should take the time to write a quick thank you.


I agree up to a point ,but when you are a genuine numpty like me and you appreciate posts that you dident even start ,or you need lots and lots of help and that is freely given by lots of different posters, it is easier to just click a button to show recognition which means more then just like, as that button is used for all kinds of things


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I understand your point of view and agree with you but I did say in my post "If they can be bothered to take the time to raise a query they should take the time to write a quick thank you._"

My reply was particularly aimed at posters who raise a query but can't be bothered to write "Thank You" when they get a useful answer or even an answer that isn't useful if someone has taken the trouble and time to reply.

_


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is another point to make and that's that although it's nice to get a thanks, it's another post to wade past, where as the thanks button, was affixed to the actual post being thanked so less confusion.

I wholeheartedly agree that a simple 'ta mate' is preferable to a button press, unless you're into counting them of course as typed ta only registers on the mind.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There is another point to make and that's that although it's nice to get a thanks, it's another post to wade past, where as the thanks button, was affixed to the actual post being thanked so less confusion.
> 
> I-------snipped-->.


Many of the posts we have to "wade past" are posts from people who are contributing nothing to the thread but simply like to "see their name in lights".
Perhaps we should have another button to remove their post from view.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would prefer a thank you post as apposed to the button, plus info as to whether the question asked has been successfully answered.
A thank you button gives the impression only of your reply to a post.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I voted no for two reasons. Firstly if your away and on a slow connection on the old site (might be different now) you might get lots of replies and it used to take an age to go through and THANK everyone.

And secondly I think its much nicer just to actually say thanks which I always do anyway. I like the site as it is, lets not start doing a "Nuke" and cluttering it up with more buttons and options.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

autostratus said:


> Many of the posts we have to "wade past" are posts from people who are contributing nothing to the thread but simply like to "see their name in lights".
> Perhaps we should have another button to remove their post from view.


I meant a post with just a icon in it.

There are pros and cons to whatever method you choose, a simple button won't harm the forum.

A proper thank is the best, but seldom used, although I do try to remember to post an update with a thanks.

it's an emotive subject really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or as most of seemed to use it, do both, it then registers with the profile on the left, so people know if your a pointless waste of space, or a active member > > >


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Or as most of seemed to use it, do both, it then registers with the profile on the left, so people know if your a pointless waste of space, or a active member > > >


Is it not possible to be a pointless waste of space AND an active member?:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Is it not possible to be a pointless waste of space AND an active member?:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
> 
> Andy


You are living proof Andy, sorry I should try harder to resist


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You are living proof Andy, sorry I should try harder to resist


I am deeply hurt Kev! You are obviously part of a 'clique' that has had it in for me ever since I joined in 2007. I may well throw my toys out and leave MHF for ever! ( well, for a couple of days anyway):wink2:

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> I am deeply hurt Kev! You are obviously part of a 'clique' that has had it in for me ever since I joined in 2007. I may well throw my toys out and leave MHF for ever! ( well, for a couple of days anyway):wink2:
> 
> Andy


Whats this? A new Clique. How do I join? I am sick of the old Clique.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Whats this? A new Clique. How do I join? I am sick of the old Clique.


In the interest of world peace I am willing to offer myself up as the victim of the new 'clique'. In order to join simply post something vaguely insulting about me in particular, or anyone from the Isle of Wight, with GINGER hair, or a supporter of Southampton FC. If your insult is deemed acceptable you will receive a membership card within 28 days.

Andy (aka 'that Ginger Tosser')


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not going there.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not going there.


Curses!!! Foiled again!!!

GT


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> In the interest of world peace I am willing to offer myself up as the victim of the new 'clique'. In order to join simply post something vaguely insulting about me in particular, or anyone from the Isle of Wight, with GINGER hair, or a supporter of Southampton FC. If your insult is deemed acceptable you will receive a membership card within 28 days.
> 
> Andy (aka 'that Ginger Tosser')


Ive been to the Isle of Wight. It was full of Gingers with ray guns so I left.

Thats about as good as I can do for now. I could give you a rude smiley if you like.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've never been, don't like posh places.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Ive been to the Isle of Wight. It was full of Gingers with ray guns so I left.
> 
> Thats about as good as I can do for now. I could give you a rude smiley if you like.


It'll do for a start Barry!



Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've never been, don't like posh places.


Posh! The Isle of Wight! Most of us are ex guests of one of Her Majesty's hotels, namely Parkhurst, Albany or Camp Hill.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> It'll do for a start Barry!
> 
> Posh! The Isle of Wight! Most of us are ex guests of one of Her Majesty's hotels, namely Parkhurst, Albany or Camp Hill.


I was just being nice, put it in your diary


----------

